# fluted coulms



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

any thoughts on making fluted column . the photo is just to show example ? the base and caps are no problem , my thoughts on the column are laying out a circle on a piece of tool steel then drilling around circle so that where holes meet is half way into bore hole or using a plunge cutter in mill for same effect, then heat die up and force abs rod of proper diameter through it. don't know if it will work though.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

My first question is what scale are you doing this in?

I think carving them from a piece of soft wood might be an easier route....

Just my .02.....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cigarette filter columns.*



J.C. said:


> any thoughts on making fluted column . the photo is just to show example ? the base and caps are no problem , my thoughts on the column are laying out a circle on a piece of tool steel then drilling around circle so that where holes meet is half way into bore hole or using a plunge cutter in mill for same effect, then heat die up and force abs rod of proper diameter through it. don't know if it will work though.


J.C.

Some cigarette filters, with the outer cover removed, have an interior piece that is fluted. By stacking, and gluing them, you can create a very good column shape. The real thing is made up of stacked sections too. You may want to reinforce the column by inserting a metal rod, or wood dowel through the center. Sort of a model version of rebar.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

traction fan said:


> J.C.
> 
> Some cigarette filters, with the outer cover removed, have an interior piece that is fluted. By stacking, and gluing them, you can create a very good column shape. The real thing is made up of stacked sections too. You may want to reinforce the column by inserting a metal rod, or wood dowel through the center. Sort of a model version of rebar.
> 
> ...


that's a idea but don't know anyone that smokes anymore and raiding public ashtrays isn't a appealing idea. and 6 bucks a pack is way too much to pay .


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Still not sure what scale you're modeling. 

I keep picturing the Playdoh presses that were around when I was a kid that push out streams of material in different shapes. There are also cake decorating dies that can push out fluted shapes. I wonder if you could use some type of modeling clay to push through a die that would later harden for your use.

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Still not sure what scale you're modeling.
> 
> I keep picturing the Playdoh presses that were around when I was a kid that push out streams of material in different shapes. There are also cake decorating dies that can push out fluted shapes. I wonder if you could use some type of modeling clay to push through a die that would later harden for your use.
> 
> Mark


HO but you might have hit in a idea to try.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.C. said:


> HO but you might have hit in a idea to try.


Use Sculpey instead of Play-doh. It is widely available at craft stores, and can be baked in an oven to make it hard. Once painted, it will last forever (manhandling excluded, though).


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Please keep us informed of what does or doesn't work for this. It will be interesting to see your results.

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Please keep us informed of what does or doesn't work for this. It will be interesting to see your results.
> 
> Mark


will do but won't go into town till next week to get the right stuff to bake .


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Those are ionic columns. One of the distinguishing features of the ionic style of Greek architecture. The other two are doric and corinthian.

Aside from the capital itself, the simplest way may be to simply wrap paper around a dowel. The paper would be pleated beforehand of course by making parallel folds each in the same direction and creased tightly. 

The paper and dowel would need to be in the scale correct for your building.

As an interesting aside the word 'entasis' describes the slight bulge in the center of Greek columns. The Greeks were concerned with the aesthetics of perfectly parallel sides on a column. They look concave when viewed. To correct this they constructed all their columns with a slight bulge so that they looked more uniform and straight when viewed.

If your going to use the clay method you will want to extrude the clay through a multi-pointed form. A cookie/pastry pump might work.

Good luck and keep us posted on your results. Sounds way to ambitious for me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rkenney said:


> Sounds way to ambitious for me.


It *IS* way too ambitious for me. If I can't find something prefab for a part that complex, I'll find a different approach!

Good luck to he OP, though.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

ok here is a attempt at the columns I had a package of plastruct .020 1/16 clapboard siding (which I regret buying) , any way I glued it to 1/4 inch rod . haven't perfected the method yet and I have two other alternatives on the wrapping one is plastruct n scale corrugated siding which I have to wait till I get to Tucson to get the other is one of the wife's friends has a paper crimper which I am going to attempt to crimp .010 or .015 evergreen sheets, might have to heat them first .


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

That looks really good from this view point. I'm guessing getting the seam to look good is the hard part that you're working on. If you can position the seams so that they're not visible, then you don't need to worry much about them.

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

thanks mark. the seams though not invisible are not too noticeable but will still put them to the back. I think it catches the essence of the column but I would like the fluting to be a bit finer that's why I was looking at plastruct n scale corrugated siding or crimping a sheet of styrene.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I see what you mean about the fluting being a bit larger than you'd like. I don't think anyone would really notice in real life. If you make it too fine, then you're not able to see it from a distance. I think sort of like how some people like their ballast to be a bit larger than scale, you may find you want the flutes a little larger than scale too. Just something to think about. Never hurts to try multiple options and see which you like the best.

Mark


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I get these little dental brushed from the dentist for free, the brush (Proxabrush) is stored in a in a white tube that looks like a fluted column.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

While i know what you mean about the scale of the flutes being too big, I personally would declare thst "close enough for victory" and go with it.

I think the corregated metal pattern, with it's finer detail, might be a total win!


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

yea CT I would be happy with what I have now by looking the n scale corrugated siding will add about 2 flues but I'm thinking it might be easer to roll(though I would like to use up the board and batten) got to go to VA next month so I will stop at the shop that has plastruct to get a close up look.
mark you are right about getting it to fine to see we have to make some adjustments for size because of small scale.


----------

